# Chăm Sóc Giấc Ngủ Cho Bé



## Dungtran (12/8/19)

Đối với trẻ nhỏ, giấc ngủ có ý nghĩa rất quan trọng cho sự phát triển của bộ não và ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến sự phát triển của trẻ sau này.
Tùy vào độ tuổi nhất định của trẻ mà có chế độ ngủ khác nhau, các bố mẹ nên dành thời gian quan tâm đến giấc ngủ của trẻ. Bên cạnh đó, có nhiều ba mẹ lo lắng không biết nên cho bé ngủ trong thời gian bao lâu và ngủ khi nào là đúng, chính vì vậy, hôm TATANA sẽ gửi đến các bạn những thông tin về chăm sóc giấc ngủ cho bé hy vọng sẽ là những kiến thức hữu ích cho các bạn.

*Trẻ dưới một tuổi thì ngủ bao nhiêu là đủ :*
Trong giai đoạn sáu tháng đầu của trẻ sơ sinh là khoảng thời gian khó khăn nhất của bố mẹ, bé rất hay thức giấc, điều đó ảnh hướng rất nhiều đến sự phát triển về hệ não cũng như thói quen ngủ theo khoa học của bé. Trẻ sơ sinh nên ngủ đủ 16 tiếng một ngày hoặc có thể nhiều hơn, một giấc chỉ nên ngủ 3 đến 4 tiếng không nên ngủ quá lâu. Như thế sẽ giúp ta dễ dàng kiểm soát được giấc ngủ của trẻ, tạo thói quen ngủ đúng giờ cũng như giúp ta dễ dàng chăm sóc giờ ăn cho bé một cách chủ động hơn.







​
*Tư thế ngủ cho trẻ*
Do hệ cơ xương khớp của trẻ còn tương đối mềm, vì vậy, việc tạo tư thế ngủ cho bé cũng là một phần quan trọng trong việc định hình xương khớp từ nhỏ, các mẹ nên thường xuyên chuyển đổi tư thế ngủ của bé được ngay thẳng tránh việc cong vẹo cột sống. Nhất là buổi tối, vì đây là thời gian bé ngủ sâu nhất, nên hãy chịu khó chuyển mình cho trẻ về lại đúng tư thế ngay ngắn.





​
*Chọn nệm tốt cho bé :*
- Chọn kích thước nệm phù hợp cho bé : chọn nệm không quá nhỏ hoặc quá to so với cơ thể bé. Nếu không, nệm có thể gây nguy hiểm dẫn đến nghẹt thở.
- Độ cứng : trẻ sơ sinh cần một tấm nệm chắn chắn hơn là một tấm nệm mềm, ngay cả khi bạn cảm thấy cứng nhưng bé có thể  thích nghi được.
- Khả năng đàn hồi : Khi bạn ấn xuống giữa nệm và thả ra, chú ý cách đàn hồi khi trở về dáng ban đầu, nếu tốc độ đàn hồi càng nhanh thì nệm càng tốt.
- Khả năng chống thấm nước: thông thường các loại nệm cho bé thường tăng cường lớp nilong, giúp chống thấm nước tiểu và nước bọt.
- Lỗ thông hơi: hãy tìm lọai nệm có độ thoáng khí cao để lưu thông mồ hôi cho trẻ em.
Vì vậy, nên chọn nệm nào là tố nhất cho trẻ con, TATANA xin giới thiệu các bạn một số loại dòng nệm an toàn sức khỏe.
- Nệm Bọt : Đây là loại nệm nhẹ nhất cho trẻ sơ sinh, nhưng bạn cũng cần chú ý đến độ mềm, lún của nệm.
- Nệm lò xo : nệm này gồm có lò xo trong lõi, và được bao phủ bởi lớp vải nệm.
- Nệm hữu cơ : Là dòng nệm được làm từ chất liệu thiên nhiên chẳng hạn như nệm cao su thiên nhiên,... Tuy nhiên, giá thành của nệm này khá cao nhưng luôn là sản phẩm được nhiều bà mẹ tin dùng.





​Mong rằng những thông tin trên đây có thể giúp bạn có được kiến thức bổ ích cho kinh nghiệm chăm sóc trẻ thơ, hãy thường xuyên truy cập trang web TATANA để cập nhật những thông tin mới nhất nhé.

*TATANA*​


----------



## nguyễn văn tâm (14/8/19)

mình không dám cho bé nằm nệm vì sợ bị hâm

Dịch vụ chú hề chú hề bong bóng chú hề hoạt náo thuê ảo thuật gia


----------

